# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  برای برنامه نویسی اندروید در دلفی از کجا شروع کنم

## behzad007s

اگه کسی راهنماییم کنه واقعا برام خدمت بزرگی برام کرده

----------


## یوسف زالی

پیشنهاد می کنم از دلفی برای این مورد استفاده نکنی.
اکلیپس و آندروید استودیو آی دی ای های خوبی هستند که هردو روی جاوا کامپایل می کنند.

----------


## 101101000

با پیشنهاد اساتید موافق نیستم چون اصلا قابل مقایسه نیست اینا که گفتین... قطعا کد نویسی با اکلیپس و استودیو برای آندروید بهتر هست چون موتور اصلی این سیستم عاملن اما برای برنامه نویسان جاوا...!
مطمئنا وقتی کسی میخواد با Rad آندروید بنویسه و این قابلیت از سوی Embarcadero ارائه شده هدفی پشتش بوده. من دارم با دلفی آندروید کار میکنم و خعلی هم راضیم... خوب داره پیش میره...
درسته ایرادات و کاستی هایی داره اما برای شروع عالیه... همین که شما رو از کدنویسی سطح اصلی سیستم عامل جدا میکنه خودش قدم مهمیه و مطمئنم که آینده ی خوبی هم خواهد داشت.

البته ***هر کس عقایدی داره و ایده ها قابل احترامه***

----------


## Delphi 2010

فعلا برنامه نویسی موبایل در دلفی زبان فارسی رو ساپورت نمی کنه
ولی مطمئنا به زودی این مشکل حل میشه
اگر فقط با این مورد مشکلی نداره می تونید با دانلود Embarcadero Delphi XE6 شروع به کار کنید

----------


## 101101000

من با دلفی xe5 شروع کردم و مشکلات زیادی هم داشت... حجم بالای نرم افزار ها... فارسی... روز به روز با XE5 Up2 و بعد از اون هم با XE6 داره کاملتر میشه و من بیشتر لذت میبرم...
پیشنهاد میکنم حتما XE6 نصب کن و شروع کن به اندازه ی کافی منابع و نمونه برنامه هم هست اگر دوست داشتی هم پیام خصوصی بده در رابطه با منابع و نحوه ی آغاز راهنماییت کنم.

----------


## delphi77

خب من نصب کردم نسخه ۶‌اش را ولی نمی‌دانم که چطور میشه شروع کرد. با ویديو هایی که خودش هم گذاشته کار را شروع کردم ولی مشکل خوردم. چون مثلا توی ویدیو نحوه ایجاد شبیه ساز ها را نگفته و همچنین نحوه تنظیمات ios و همچنین اینکه بعد از کامپایل چطور اجرا میشه هم کلا در هاله ای از ابهامه

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

برای تنظیم ios و android روی دلفی به طور پیش فرض نصب می شوند اگر شما در هنگام نصب تیک نصب اندروید و ios رو زده باشید.
اگر نزده باشید باید از اینترنت دانلود کنید حجمش حدود 1gb هست.

----------


## delphi77

من موقع نصب تمام اونها را نصب کردم

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

خب اصلا به ایمولاتور یا شبیه ساز اعتماد نکن چون اگر برنامه ای هم برای ios یا android بنویسی برات اجرا نمی شه باید حتما موبایل یا تبلت android دار داشسته باشی با معماری پردازنده arm مثلا روی galaxay tab3 اجرا نمی که.
پس برای تست برنامه ای که نوشتی باید موبایل یا تبلت android سا ios داشته باشی
موفق باشی :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

